# Nail cuttings into the toilet?



## Pen_esque (Feb 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if it is ok to cut your toe nails and fingernails into the toilet? Can you safely flush those little clippy cast-offs or might it tip the balance of the space/time continuum and plunge us all into everlasting darkness?

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

ummm







i have known lots who do it. i do it also but dont flush them down i try to avoid wasting water







:


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

Er...not to be crass, but my thoughts are that if it can handle the big...erm, waste "pieces" I would think it could handle the fingernail clippings.









Although I wouldn't flush the toilet just for them. I'd just leave them in the bowl until it needed to be flushed.


----------



## Pen_esque (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, I know but...they're...it's just that they're...um...hard little crescent moons.

Moderator--> obliterate this thread!


----------



## lafemmedesfemmes (Nov 16, 2003)

i live dangerously. i flush my nail clippings all the time. though, like pp's, i wait until there's more than just nail clippings to flush.

christina


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't know why you want this thread obliterated, really WHAT could be more interesting than a discussion of what to do with one's toenail clippings??? Dude, this is what the internet is FOR.










I flush mine, I always have ever since I was old enough to do it myself. So, that's like nearly 30 years of toenail clippings flushed, and the space-time continuum seems ok. It seems to me a very logical way to do it, because you clip them with your foot up on the toilet seat, right? So they fall right in. If you didn't do it that way, you'd have to hunt around on the floor for them.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

maybe you should tell my DH to flush his nail clippings. he's sitting at his desk right now clipping his toe nails and leaving them on his desk

no wait, he isn't even putting them on the desk, they're flying off onto the floor







:


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
I don't know why you want this thread obliterated, really WHAT could be more interesting than a discussion of what to do with one's toenail clippings??? Dude, this is what the internet is FOR.










Clearly!









The proper method for disposing of toe nail clippings, at least according to my FIL, is to adjourn to the balcony and clip them outside (thus launching them onto any poor unsuspecting folks that just happen to be on the patio UNDER the balcony


----------



## Pen_esque (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
It seems to me a very logical way to do it, because you clip them with your foot up on the toilet seat, right? So they fall right in. If you didn't do it that way, you'd have to hunt around on the floor for them.

Yes! Yes!! That's _exactly_ right. OK, forget about obliterating the thread, we should move it to Finding Your Tribe!!


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
maybe you should tell my DH to flush his nail clippings. he's sitting at his desk right now clipping his toe nails and leaving them on his desk

no wait, he isn't even putting them on the desk, they're flying off onto the floor







:

I love my DH dearly, but his most annoying habit is to rip off, yes rip, not clip, his toe nails and drop them on the floor around the house.







This makes me totally want to gag! Flushing is definitely the preferred method,







.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh my! Y'all just made my morning!!!!







: Thank you for the giggles and grins!


----------



## ABrez (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
maybe you should tell my DH to flush his nail clippings. he's sitting at his desk right now clipping his toe nails and leaving them on his desk

no wait, he isn't even putting them on the desk, they're flying off onto the floor







:

Omg, I just laughed chai out of my nose. Tell your DH thanks, lol.


----------

